# Lake District Walks - with young kids



## Gavin Bl (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi
I'm off to the lake district with my kids in the summer, and am looking for some upland walks, that would be manageable for them, being 5 and 8.

I was hoping to take them up Haystacks from Honister Pass, and up Loughrigg fell (if thats the right one) to look down on Grasmere.

If you can suggest any other manageable mountains that make enjoyable walks in the Lakes, that would be great

thanks
Gavin


----------



## christonabike (Feb 24, 2009)

Catbells ain't to tricky, and it's fun as there is a scramble


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Feb 24, 2009)

There's some good stuff to the east of Ullswater as well - ickle hills close to roads if the 5 yo gets tired after the first one. Iirc they're in Book 1 

Loughrigg's OK, but iirc it drags a bit - you always seem to be going round in circles and I don't remember the view being fabby. Years since I've been there mind, I may well be not remembering at all.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 25, 2009)

BlueSquareThing said:


> There's some good stuff to the east of Ullswater as well - ickle hills close to roads if the 5 yo gets tired after the first one. Iirc they're in Book 1
> 
> Loughrigg's OK, but iirc it drags a bit - you always seem to be going round in circles and I don't remember the view being fabby. Years since I've been there mind, I may well be not remembering at all.



thanks folks - catbells is in!

IIRC Loughrigg gives a nice view over Grasmere, with the sky reflected in the water, and the little island in the middle. But its 15 years since I did that, so maybe I don't remember it so well.

(shakes head in disbelief that its 15 years since I last went to the Lakes)


----------



## mhendo (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah, i'm a big fan of Catbells for a relatively easy walk that gives some great views.

Seconding *BlueSquareThing*'s recommendation to check out the east side of Ullwater. One that doesn't take too long, and gives excellent reward at the end, is Hallin Fell, just past Howtown. When i lived on Ullswater, it was always the first place i would take visitors, because a twenty to thirty minute walk gets you to the top, and there are magnificent views both up and down the lake, as well as down into Martindale.

The Howtown to Glenridding walk is nice, and has the benefit of beginning with a half-hour ferry ride up the lake from Glenridding to Howtown, but even though it's pretty flat and easy, it's probably a bit too long for youngsters.

A walk around Tarn Hows is always great value, and would be ideal for a family. It's not really an upland walk, and you don't get the spectacular vistas that you find in some parts of the Lakes District, but the area is beautiful, and there are some lovely easy walks. It can get really busy in the summer at weekends, though.

Another one worth thinking about is the Roman Fort on Hardknott Pass. It's near the road, and the road itself will be exciting for the kids (and maybe for you) with it's really steep grade and multiple switchbacks. You can walk around the fort, get great views out over Eskdale, and there are, i think, a few trails down into the valley if you're so inclined.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 26, 2009)

thanks mhendo


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 26, 2009)

I posted a similar thread last year, and got some good recommendations.  We had a great time:  http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=244906&highlight=lake+district


----------



## Gavin Bl (Feb 27, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I posted a similar thread last year, and got some good recommendations.  We had a great time:  http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=244906&highlight=lake+district



Thanks danny, thats perfect - I even had a post on it, lol.  There's a nice recommendation for a walk from St Johns in the Vale (near where we're staying) over to Castle Rigg stone circle. Fandabbydozy - now let's hope it doesn't rain too much


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2009)

It's not particularly upland, but there's a decent walk from a campsite I sometimes stay at round Gowbarrow Fell to Aira Force and back.  There's a map/guide here.


----------



## Edie (Mar 13, 2009)

Tarn Haws (sp?) although not sure you'd class that as upland, easy walk though, and good scenery plus you can play hide and seek in the woods.


----------



## Supine (Mar 19, 2009)

Gavin Bl said:


> up Loughrigg fell (if thats the right one) to look down on Grasmere.



get them some little torches and take them on an adventure to the big cave that overlooks lake rydal.

info here: http://www.walkscene.co.uk/England/Cumbria/Grasmere2zz.htm

I took a 4 year old exploring there at Christmas. It was a big success


----------



## Supine (Mar 19, 2009)

^ i forgot to say, ignore the sign saying you can't enter the main cave at the top. you can


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 23, 2009)

Gavin Bl said:


> Thanks danny, thats perfect - I even had a post on it, lol.  There's a nice recommendation for a walk from St Johns in the Vale (near where we're staying) over to Castle Rigg stone circle. Fandabbydozy - now let's hope it doesn't rain too much


That's well worth doing.


----------

